# Birds!



## akiskev (Dec 4, 2011)

Canon 400d with Carl Zeiss 200mm.


----------



## StevenBrianSamuels (Dec 4, 2011)

Last one is my favorite! Love the reflection.


----------



## RC (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice! I like #2 best. What were the exposure settings for #2?


----------



## akiskev (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys! I was lucky to get these shots!
Second one is 1/800, iso 200 and f/4 or f/5.6 (the lens is old and can't pass aperture data to the body). I didn't use f/2.8 for 2 reasons. 1st I can't manual focus accurately with my 400d (tiny viewfinder? lack of skill? maybe both ) and 2nd the lens is kinda soft -for my taste- when used wide open.


----------



## akiskev (Dec 29, 2011)

Canon 400d with 70-300 IS USM @300mm f/8




Higher resolution.


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 6, 2012)

That last one is really cool. I can imagine it as a standout... or printed on canvas...


www.picturesbyme.com


----------



## kalmiya (Feb 9, 2012)

started photography middle of 2011 (first dslr, canon 550d), needed many attempts to get a few nice ones ^^
no post-processing on above images.


----------



## jrda2 (Feb 14, 2012)

backyard with Canon 7D.


----------



## phixional ninja (Feb 14, 2012)

In Corvallis, OR, just after sunrise:




In Tillamook, OR:


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 14, 2012)

American Turkey in Fossil Rim Park, Glen Rose, TX


----------



## akiskev (Mar 30, 2012)

Cormorand


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 30, 2012)

Shot this past Tuesday at the Phoenix Zoo with a 5DIII mounted to the 400 f/2.8 IS II....

b&


----------



## AnselA (Mar 30, 2012)

Bali, Indonesia





Singapore




Cartagena, Colombia





Galapagos, Ecuador





San Francisco





San Francisco


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Mar 30, 2012)

AnselA - fabulous work!


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Mar 30, 2012)

Could you share what equipment you used for these images?


----------



## AnselA (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks - These were all shot with a Canon 20D. All the pictures except the Parrot in Bali (Canon EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro) where shot using a Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS.


----------



## BobSanderson (Mar 31, 2012)

Great work guys - I love the galleries here.
AnselA You got a lot wonderful work of that 20D!


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 1, 2012)

I just bought a 5D III last week and I hope I can get to the standard you set. I have avoided that zoom you used given some of the feedback ( there is a lot of L lust floating around here) here but I should have gotten it for my 40D. It is amazing and I just went back a read up on the great reviews it has received in testing. It is too late for me as I bought the L version.

There some really great shooters here and I have for long time enjoyed visiting. The bird photos by all the posters are wonderful. AnselA Thanks for the info posted.


----------

